# Burn cd from streaming audio



## menton1 (Jun 3, 2005)

I like to listen to radio program archived shows online. They are usually streamed on Real Player or Windows Media. I would like to either burn them on a cd or record them into an mp3-type file. I tried a couple of software downloads, but they were very complicated and did not work. 

Is there any software out there that can do this, is safe, spyware-free, and specifically addresses this particular application? Thanks.


----------



## Ginosko (May 11, 2004)

Usually when something is streamed they want you to listen and hopefully buy it(sometimes they don't care, but i don't know)...I don't know if it's against the rules for us to post this info(any mods know?). So i'll wait and hopefully someone will respond.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I've seen many post here about streamripping and none have been closed that I know of so all the I can say is you need a good stream ripping program. Google is your best friend so use it...


----------



## menton1 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have found things on Google, they were spyware, adware, and worse, they did not work!! They were very complicated. So Google is not a friend in this case. I was hoping this forum could be my "best friend".


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Golly Gee Wiz - OK I'll do it for you - look here, this is a really good site.
http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?qt=stream+ripper&tg=dl-20&search.x=12&search.y=7


----------



## areffvenn (Jun 3, 2005)

No, they don't like you to do this, but it should be very easy with no special bits and pieces. If you have e.g. a creative sound card, go to its Mixer and for input select, choose "what you hear" or the equivalent. Then use either windows sound recorder or sound forge or whatever you have to record the sound. Then save in the appropriate format. So your recording device is using the digital input to the on-board D/A and amplifiers to record.  

Having said all that (and I've done it several times before) I now find that (having recently installed Nero's all new shiny v6) that Nero seems to have vanished my mixer, so I can't choose input. PC looks for soundvol32.exe and can't find it. Rats! I've had a few crashes, so maybe it got trashed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

RadioTracker will allow you to capture multiple streaming stations, you can burn the captured stuff.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I downloaded High Criteria Total Recorder version 5.1 about a week ago, paid with credit card $11.95 and have not regretted it one second. I am not smart about such things but this baby has been easy for me to use----still learning some of it's features. Have recorded and then burned several CDs with Nero or NTI without a problem. I tried several times to record and then burn CDs using WMP9 but without any success.
I have copied/pasted this from my Read file for you:
download the self-extracting archive tr51se.exe
(http://www.highcriteria.com/download/tr51se.exe) and run it.

or

Download the regular ZIP archive tr51se.zip
(http://www.highcriteria.com/download/tr51se.zip). Unzip it and
run Setup.exe. Note that you must unzip the entire archive not
just the Setup.exe file.
You can choose a free trial but you will hear a noise every minute or so. Nope, I don't sell nor am I affiliated with this company---just like the product. Good luck to you and post back your results so that others may know.

EDIT: I am no authority but if streaming music can be listened to by you it certainly should not be ilegal to record it. Similarly related to a VCR don't you think.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... The link to RadioTracker I provided offers the ability to capture multiple streams, and it only costs $16.90. The nice thing about doing that is you can fill up a folder, then sort out the good stuff.


----------



## kris_kelly (Jun 6, 2005)

I use Station Ripper available for free!

Try a search on google.


----------

